# ED + PCD: Entry point?



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just curious what the port of entry is for ED cars that end up going for PCD? My CA has never done an ED let alone a PCD either. 

Also, what is the dealer ID for PCD? Is it 441110?

Mucho gracias!

67 days till ED! Woohoo! :freakdanc


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Mine came into Brunswick, GA this summer, not sure if they all do?


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

laser said:


> Mine came into Brunswick, GA this summer, not sure if they all do?


Ok cool, thats what my CA put on the ED Purchase order. He wasn't sure of the PCD Dealer code though.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

+1 more for Brunswick, Georgia. N4S


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

bkmk5 said:


> Ok cool, thats what my CA put on the ED Purchase order. He wasn't sure of the PCD Dealer code though.


How much are you charging your CA for you to teach him ED and PCD?

Seriously, be sure once your port arrival date is known your CA will need to schedule your pick up day at the PDC. These can be a little tight at times, just make sure your CA is on top of this!

Level setting ....... my Brunswick arrival date was 8/31 ..... PDC first available date was on 10/7. Hopefully yours will not be that long.


----------

